# Stearns Head badge Decal



## David Brown (Jul 10, 2018)

Does someone repro  the Stearns Yellow fellow head Badge?


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 10, 2018)

You mean, STEARNS


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 10, 2018)

I've been considering having one made for a while, but I was hoping someone else would do it first. Full color including gold and white makes it a tricky proposition.

-Lester


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 10, 2018)

Bob Jameson had some made.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jul 10, 2018)

shoe3 said:


> Bob Jameson had some made.



what is his handle?  @bobjameson?


----------



## barracuda (Jul 11, 2018)

lgrinnings said:


> Full color including gold and white makes it a tricky proposition.




Yep. As far as I know, metallic gold and full color cannot be printed together on a single waterslide decal. I think you'd have to make two separate decals and layer them on top of each other. The varnish transfer technology has some advantages over waterslide. 

The other challenge is simply getting your hands on a clear, high resolution digital scan of a well preserved original decal in order to faithfully re-create the design. 

I'd love to see any attempts at this project that have been made. Most of the ones I've seen have simply ignored the flora surround and "arm and hammer" entirely.


----------



## David Brown (Jul 11, 2018)

I did talk to Bob and he gave Craig Allen what he has as far as the Decals. I also contacted Craig and he is sending my one but have not seen them yet.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 11, 2018)

This is the best I currently have to work with...


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 11, 2018)

barracuda said:


> I think you'd have to make two separate decals and layer them on top of each other.




This is exactly how I thought to tackle it. There are online resources that produce guitar decals in black, white and gold. Then you could layer laserprinted 4 color stuff on top.

-Lester


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 11, 2018)

call Craig Allen wheelman


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 11, 2018)

KevinsBikes said:


> what is his handle?  @bobjameson?



Craig Allen wheelmen has them now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2018)

On an Alps printer you can print metallics and colors together. The printer just makes different passes to apply the color. V/r Shawn


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jul 11, 2018)

David Brown said:


> I did talk to Bob and he gave Craig Allen what he has as far as the Decals. I also contacted Craig and he is sending my one but have not seen them yet.



I would love to see one as well!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 11, 2018)

KevinsBikes said:


> I would love to see one as well!




As would I.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 12, 2018)

both my Stearns have a (2) headbadge decals
one on the headtube and the same decal also applied to the tip of the rear wood fender
anyone else have 2 decals per bikes?


----------



## David Brown (Jul 12, 2018)

Picture of my Stearns  bike. Anyone have idea on the model and year? Has original hubs and wheels  Front wheel needs a spoke and should true no problem. very nice wear free pedals and Kelly bars . Hollenbeck saddle Syracuse NY


----------



## Gus (Sep 29, 2018)

lgrinnings said:


> This is the best I currently have to work with...
> 
> View attachment 837155
> 
> ...



I could make an incredibly clean decal having the perfectly straight pictures required. this decals are in the best condition I have seen. Does nayone know who owns this bike?


----------



## Craig Allen (Sep 29, 2018)

Gus said:


> I could make an incredibly clean decal having the perfectly straight pictures required. this decals are in the best condition I have seen. Does nayone know who owns this bike?




I just now noticed the small little knob sticking out from the green line opposite the letter "E" in E.C. Stearns is an acorn. There is another one on the opposite side of the decal. All kinds of details.


----------



## Gus (Sep 29, 2018)

Craig Allen said:


> I just now noticed the small little knob sticking out from the green line opposite the letter "E" in E.C. Stearns is an acorn. There is another one on the opposite side of the decal. All kinds of details.



There is.

Here is one I made on my first attempt. However it could use more detail.


----------



## Craig Allen (Sep 29, 2018)

BEAUTIFUL! I believe the background on the original decals for Syracuse, N.Y. is metallic gold.


----------



## Gus (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes, the background it is true metallic Gold, i used fake gold to illustrate.


----------



## Gus (Sep 29, 2018)

I am hoping that someone with excellent original decals can take better pictures so i can reproduce this decals to perfection


----------



## David Brown (Sep 29, 2018)

All I can say also is beautiful .


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Where is image of decals that came ffrom Bob Jameson!


----------



## David Brown (Sep 30, 2018)

This is what I got that Bob made or had made. It is not a water slide. Not the best and not much detail.


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 30, 2018)

Gus said:


> I could make an incredibly clean decal having the perfectly straight pictures required. this decals are in the best condition I have seen. Does nayone know who owns this bike?




The bicycle in question is owned by Glenn Eames in VT.

-Lester


----------



## Gus (Sep 30, 2018)

I just finished reproducing all 3 decals. In addition, I have available Models A, B, C, Tandem and Special.
If you wish to purchase any of these decals, I will require evidence that you own a Stearns frame. Will not sale to persons wanting to buy with the intention to reproduce or to pass along to 3rd parties without my consent.

These are Waterslide Decals, very thin and delicate, far more luxurious than vinyl.

If you are interested Please send me a message.

Thank you for your understanding.

Gus


----------



## locomotion (Oct 1, 2018)

Gus said:


> I just finished reproducing all 3 decals. In addition, I have available Models A, B, C, Tandem and Special.
> If you wish to purchase any of these decals, I will require evidence that you own a Stearns frame. Will not sale to persons wanting to buy with the intention to reproduce or to pass along to 3rd parties without my consent.
> 
> These are Waterslide Decals, very thin and delicate, far more luxurious than vinyl.
> ...




They were also produced in 3 different cities.
- Syracuse, N.Y.
- Toronto, Ont.
and I forget the third

Update 7:32 A.M. Found the info: "By 1896, the company had factories in Syracuse, Toronto, Ontario and Paris, France. They also had branches located in San Francisco, Berlin, Germany, New York City and Buffalo, New York."
I have seen the Syracuse and Toronto badges, not the Paris, France badge.

Also each bicycles had 2 decals applied. One on the headtube and one on the rear wood fender if equipped with one.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 1, 2018)

How much are the decals Gus with all 3 pieces?


----------



## Craig Allen (Oct 1, 2018)

Gus, I'll take an E.C. Stearns decal set. 



Thank you. Craig Allen


----------



## Gus (Oct 1, 2018)

locomotion said:


> How much are the decals Gus with all 3 pieces?



Please send picture of your frame thru PM.

Thank you.


----------



## Gus (Oct 1, 2018)

locomotion said:


> They were also produced in 3 different cities.
> - Syracuse, N.Y.
> - Toronto, Ont.
> and I forget the third
> ...



I only have the Syracuse head badge and the Model plus the style decals. I don't intend to do the international decals until I can find GOOD pictures. For now, this is all I am doing.


----------



## Gus (Oct 1, 2018)

Any requests for Stearn decals  thru PM please. make sure to send me a picture of your frame.

Thank you.


----------



## Gus (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks to the few that responded.

I always try to test decals before i release them, so here is a picture of the front set printed and installed on a piece of head tube.

Hope you like them.

Gus


----------

